# Feeding mealworms carrots?



## proserpina (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi all, I had a question about mealworms and their source of hydration.

I remember reading a thread on here about how crickets who eat carrots can cause death in the mantises who in turn eat the crickets--and I'm worried if it will be the same case for mealworms. I bought about 80 mealworms from PetSmart 2 days ago and have them in a media of oats, cornmeal, and dried milk power; they seem to be doing well and my goal is to purge and gut load them before feeding them to the mantises.

However, while I was at Walmart getting their food, I completely forgot about the carrot crisis, and now currently the mealworms are eating baby carrots for hydration. Will this harm my mantises, and should I switch to potatoes instead? I don't want to hurt my babies, and I'll go to Walmart today if I need to pick up some potatoes for the mealworms.


----------



## Chalc (Feb 26, 2017)

I would switch them off carrots just to be safe. Mealworms aren't picky at all, lettuce, potato, onion etc, they will eat! Potato or apple is definitely the best thing to feed them though, as it cuts down on mould and they don't dry out as fast as other vegetables/fruits.

If anyone has an explanation on why carrots are harmful to mantids I'd love to hear it btw!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2017)

I have heard that many times, I do know whenever I have fed a cricket to mantis they were sick afterwards or died, so by chance? so not

taking chances anymore.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 26, 2017)

I've never seen any evidence to prove carrots are a problem. I fed my crickets carrots and my roaches get them, and I've never had an issue with mysterious deaths.

That being said I am a fan of variety so I would probably rotate out different fruits/veggies or offer a couple different kinds.


----------



## proserpina (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the input guys! I'm going to switch them out to potatoes soon since I just don't want to take any chances. The mealworms already seem gorged so hopefully it won't take long to get the carrots out of their systems.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 1, 2017)

@proserpina if you fed them carrots and you're worried you can behead and gut the worms. Taking out the intestines makes it safer, the mantid won't eat what the worm was eating.


----------



## proserpina (Mar 1, 2017)

@crabbypatty Will the mantises still be interested in eating the worms?


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 1, 2017)

@proserpina yes, I've been gutting and hand feeding, I'll just offer the gooey part and hold it on the mouth or close to it. I use tweezers, I've had no problems


----------



## proserpina (Mar 1, 2017)

@crabbypatty Thank you very much!!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 1, 2017)

@proserpina you're welcome


----------



## Orin (Mar 1, 2017)

Mealworms supposedly can eat styrofoam. I'm curious how that affects their nutrition level.


----------



## proserpina (Mar 1, 2017)

Really? I know they'll chew up cardboard but I didn't know about styrofoam, though I can't imagine it would be great for the mantises.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 1, 2017)

Orin said:


> Mealworms supposedly can eat styrofoam. I'm curious how that affects their nutrition level.


LOL Nutrition level gut loaded with Styrofoam.    Reduce it a bit I would think.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 2, 2017)

@Zeppy44 lol! @Orin yeah they're nasty things, I keep them in plastic containers with oats. I'll give them apples and potato, but I'm sure if they ate Styrofoam they wouldn't be very nutritious or perhaps even dangerous to the mantis. I've been gutting a lot lately because you can never be too safe. If I don't keep an eye out one will die and they all start feasting on their fallen brethren ?


----------



## Orin (Mar 4, 2017)

Look up mealworms eating styrofoam, it is hard to believe but reportedly supported by evidence. It would be interesting to see if it had any effect on mantids that eat them.


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't have a mantis yet, but I keep crickets and roaches to feed my lizard. Generally, you want to give your feeders food that will make them good food for your pet. I doubt styrofoam has any nutrients in it for a proper gut loading, along with cardboard. I wouldn't feed my mantis or bearded dragon styrofoam/cardboard, so I'd rather not gut load with those lol.


----------



## proserpina (Mar 4, 2017)

Zuzu said:


> I don't have a mantis yet, but I keep crickets and roaches to feed my lizard. Generally, you want to give your feeders food that will make them good food for your pet. I doubt styrofoam has any nutrients in it for a proper gut loading, along with cardboard. I wouldn't feed my mantis or bearded dragon styrofoam/cardboard, so I'd rather not gut load with those lol.


Trust me, I'm not going to feed the worms styrofoam    Like I mentioned, they're eating oats, cornmeal, and milk powder--I wouldn't even dream of feeding them stuff that would hurt my mantises.


----------



## proserpina (Mar 8, 2017)

Just an update, all!

I fed a mealworm to one of my ghosts--this mealworm had indeed eaten carrots.

This was a few days ago, and my mantis is perfectly fine!


----------



## xSuperSpencex (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi,

Some people may give their livefood calcium supplement but carrot binds calcium. Maybe this has something to do with it? I've never heard of this before. I would switch off carrots just to be safe.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 11, 2017)

Mantis have no need for calcium supplement, is my understanding.


----------



## xSuperSpencex (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi zeppy44,

I agree that they have no need for the supplement, but some people may still provide this to their livefood if they also keep repltiles


----------



## proserpina (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperSpencex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some people may give their livefood calcium supplement but carrot binds calcium. Maybe this has something to do with it? I've never heard of this before. I would switch off carrots just to be safe.


I've actually fed them the mealworms (who have eaten carrots) twice, and my boys are alive and well days later. I think it might just be a cricket thing?


----------



## xSuperSpencex (Mar 12, 2017)

Now that you mention it I remember hearing from another enthusiast that certain species of mantis just can't cope with crickets as a staple diet. He advised I stay away from crickets full stop. I have always used meal worms, flies and locusts depending on species.   

Sorry for not quoting, I'm still getting used to the layout.


----------



## proserpina (Mar 12, 2017)

I wouldn't want to use crickets in any case--I've read too many horror stories of crickets attacking mantises. I'm in class or at work most of the time so I know I wouldn't be able to stop anything like that    I think I might just stick to mealworms and flies.


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 12, 2017)

As far as I know dubia roaches are good for mantises as well. They're a good source of protein (more so than crickets). They're hardy and easy to keep if you decide to try them!


----------



## proserpina (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm terrified of roaches unfortunately    I've thought about it but I know there's just no way I'd be able to raise them, they freak me out a lot--maybe as I get more used to bugs I'll change my mind!


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 12, 2017)

proserpina said:


> I'm terrified of roaches unfortunately    I've thought about it but I know there's just no way I'd be able to raise them, they freak me out a lot--maybe as I get more used to bugs I'll change my mind!


Understandable! I have a fear of cockroaches but am able to handle dubias with ease. Kind of had to get used to them for the sake of my lizard (plus they're a godsend vs keeping crickets). 

Dont worry about it if you never get used to them! Sticking to mealworms and flies is fine.


----------

